

How Many People Are In Space Right Now? - scapegraced
http://www.howmanypeopleareinspacerightnow.com/

======
lacker
Eventually, every grammatical English sentence will have its domain taken, and
be tended to by a nanostartup dedicated to answering that one question.

~~~
hughprime
OK, who's gonna register
iseverygrammaticalenglishsentencetendedbyananostartupdedicated
toansweringthatonequestionyet.com?

~~~
pavs
That's not possible, because you have a space in there.

------
DanielStraight
Cool. Also, gets my vote for most blatantly unnecessary use of JavaScript
(from 6 places???) ever.

~~~
MatthewRayfield
I was about to say the same thing. Not nearly as bad as unnecessary Flash but
in this case, for a website so simple, it's just as wasteful.

That being said, cool site! And cool domain name!

------
mynameishere
All of them.

------
jrockway
Does this include Bowie?

------
gaius
It should have 6 astronauts and I should be able to mouseover any of them to
get a bio, current time in space and total time spent in space.

C- for effort.

------
vinutheraj
Where does he really get the data from ?

~~~
jemka
Space.

------
figital
No RSS feed. :(

